# Anyone in or near Huntsville, AL?



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We are needing someone to a home check on an adoption application.



One of the many ways you can help rescue, without fostering.

PM me if you are willing


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 1 2008, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643693


> We are needing someone to a home check on an adoption application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve, if you don't find anyone I can ask my brother he lives there. I can't promise that he would do it, but I could ask.


----------

